# Oberon for New iPad?



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Anyone have an Oberon cover for the new iPad?  I've watched the video on the Oberon site and I'm wondering how well it works in the "platform" mode and the "typing" mode?  I don't want to pay that price and find that the iPad bounces when attempting to type, etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am getting one for Mother's Day and will report on it as soon as possible.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Etexlady I sent you a pm.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My new cover arrived. It looks gorgeous and is very snug in the case. I played a Mae of Puerto Rico and Ticket to Ride in the horizontal platform mode and had no issues. I have not tried typing a post in that mode. 

The IPad is a great deal heavier, I would say noticeably heavier, in the Oberon but I am ok with that since I want the extra protection that comes from the case. I do not see myself using the IPad  when commuting so the weight is not an issue for me but I can see it. Being problematic for some. Also, it does not fit in my purse in the Oberon cover but it did with the magnetic Apple case and still headroom for my K3 in an Oberon sleeve.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I typed on my IPAd in Oberon this morning and it wored just fine. There is a little bit of rocking but nothing that caused me any problems.


----------

